# wordpress plugin auf Seite anzeigen



## Halpha (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte eigentlich nur auf meiner Startseite eigenen Html code haben und nicht über den Editor weil der ändert tags wieder nach belieben um.

Jetzt hab ich ein Plugin geschrieben das eigentlich nur html code ausgibt.


```
<?php 
/*
Plugin Name: Mainpage
Plugin URI: http://xx
Description: Just show the Mainpage
Author: xx
Version: 1.0.0
Author URI: http://xx
*/

function tb_showMainpage() {
	echo 'test';
}
```

und genau die funktion tb_showMainpage möchte ich jetzt auf der Startseite anzeigen lassen.

Wie geht das? Ich weiß es von anderen Plugins dass die Platzhalter verwenden. 

[nggallery id=10]

Das gibt man in einen Artikel ein und schon hat man die Gallery drin. Genau so etwas brauch ich auch


----------



## itseit (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,



> ich möchte eigentlich nur auf meiner Startseite eigenen Html code haben und nicht über den Editor weil der ändert tags wieder nach belieben um.



Du kannst in Wordpress einfach auf Quellcode stellen, dann kannst du im Editor nach belieben die HTML Tags verwenden.

Falls du die Funktion aufrufen möchtest, möchtest du es in einem Artikel/Seite anzeigen oder im Theme?

Was den Shortcut angeht, der Quellcode des Plugins zu dem der Shortcut gehört oder auch http://wordpress.org sind dabei sehr hilfreich.

Tobi


----------



## tobee (6. März 2011)

Das geht so:

```
<?php  
function footag_func($atts, $content) {
     return 'MYHTML';
}
add_shortcode('footag', 'footag_func');
```


----------



## Halpha (6. März 2011)

danke, hab letzendlich CMS gewechselt, auf unser eigene CMS  da ist man immer besser bedient


----------



## tobee (6. März 2011)

Freut mich. Die eigene Programmierung ist immer noch die beste  
Da versteht man wenigstens auf anhieb den Quellcode.

Kannst du noch das Thema als erledigt markieren? Danke!


----------

